# I need 200sx carpet & I got questions on buying new?



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

My SE-R came with a nice size hole in the carpet and some discoloration marks. 
I need a new or used carpet replacement on the cheap.

Check out this web site. http://www.autoupholsterykit.com/CarpetsNissan.html 
They got 200sx carpet for under 100.00. Plus they sell floor mats and you can get logo's stitched in.
I'm thinking "SE-R" stitched on the bottom 2 front mats would be cool.

Has anyone had experience with this company?

Seems too good to be true!

Then there's this place http://www.autotrimsupply.com/webcarpets.asp but they only sell 91-94 sentra carpet. 
Will that work?


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

I found this guy selling new OEM 200sx carpet on E-bay http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33697&item=2435697350


Too bad its for 87-88 models. 

I need 95-98 carpet.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Ok, so i contacted this guy and it turns out they have a huge Surplus of OEM Nissan interiors, floor mats and other stuff. 
The guy said something like over 100,000 separate items and lots and lots of Sentra stuff. 

Check out the site: 
http://www.oem-surplus.com/nwp/

It's not complete but you get the idea.

Unfortunatly I doubt they'll have 95-98 200sx carpet or floor mats.


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

Do you have any idea if the sentra floormats are the same as 200sx mats. I've never really been inside a sentra. This would be good to know. Somehow one of my rear floormats just disappeared out of the car. Since its the same chasis the seat mounts would be in the same place........


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Dude, you should have no problem finding rear floor mats. 

But to answer your question, I think the Sentra and 200sx have similar if not identical rear floor mats. The only problem you may run into is color matching. 

If you're not up for the challenge then just sell me your 3 mats and buy a set of those really cool NISMO mats off e-bay.


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

If I only had the money. Raising two kids makes taking care of a car drop to the bottom of the list.


----------

